# Paris Hilton: Hausverbot nach Kokain-Skandal!



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Paris Hilton: Hausverbot nach Kokain-Skandal!​*

Und schon wieder eine schlechte Nachricht für Paris Hilton (29). Jetzt hat sie auch noch Hausverbot in zwei Hotels in Las Vegas – und das alles wegen dem Kokain-Vorfall am letzten Freitag. Paris' Freund Cy Waits (34) verlor deswegen sogar seinen Job als Nachtclubmanager bei der Hotelkette, die Paris das Hausverbot erteilte.

Dies teilte die Pressesprecherin des Wynn Resorts am Las Vegas Strip, Jennifer Dunne, jetzt dem Schweizer Onlinedienst 20min.ch mit. Weiter sagte Dunne, dass Paris ein Hausverbot für die gesamte Hotelanlage erteilt worden sei.

Ebenfalls nicht erfreulich für das Partyluder ist, dass jetzt ein Gerichtstermin für den 27.Oktober festgesetzt wurde und Paris, bei einer Verurteilung, eine Höchststrafe von bis zu vier Jahren Gefängnis droht. Ob da wohl wieder der Promi-Bonus zum Einsatz kommen wird und Paris gar nicht ins Gefängnis muss? Oder wird sie tatsächlich für vier Jahre in den Knast wandern, aufgrund ihrer Vorstrafen?

Wir sind gespannt, welches Ergebnis bei dem Gerichtstermin herauskommt und was Paris bis dahin wohl noch so alles anstellt.

*Naja sie hat Ihre eigenen Hotels 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

Hotelerbin mit Hotelverbot


----------



## krawutz (8 Sep. 2010)

Ich tippe mal : PH hat keine Zeit fürs Gericht weil sie einen Friseurtermin hat. Der Richter ist daraufhin fürchterlich wütend und verurteilt sie zu zweimal lebenslänglich auf Bewährung.
Den Beginn der Bewährungszeit setzt er auf das Jahr 2052 fest.


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Sep. 2010)

Kokain ???, das war doch nur Kaugummi, meinte die Klügste


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)




----------

